# ipod crashes windows explorer



## cutiepie17881 (Aug 14, 2009)

when i plug my 4g ipod touch into my computer it crashes windows explorer. sometimes it doesnt just automatically crash it itll crash when i got open a folder such as one on my desktop and then it will crash. if i unplug my ipod it doesnt crash when i open a folder. it only crashes on this ipod, when i plug my nano in it works perfectly fine. ive tried updating itunes and quicktime and it didnt work. anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Try and get the latest iTunes installed. It basically looks like the PC is putting all resources in to trying to communicate with the iPod and thus freezing your session.

Does the iPod 'click' or make any noises untoward? As in to ask, is it working well?

The other thing I recommend is using a different USB port - One on the back of your PC would be best. (Disregard if using a Laptop).

Best, Crit.


----------

